# one cook to many pots



## kunox (May 9, 2018)

i t has been a while since I touched on the truly series and it is showing. I have been writing on this one book so far and the story has at least two min villains and maybe four threats. It's not that it isn't going anywhere or that their are to many stories. It's that the story has lost it's focus. I have an idea where I want it to end up but It may take five detours just to get their.

I may have to read everything again from the beginning.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 9, 2018)

Another story that sounds like it could use some trimming (kill them sacred cows so you can focus on the meat of the story and the characters more.)


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2018)

kunox, you should really revise the series before you go further. You have good ideas but you need an editor desperately. The one book I bought was too hard to follow to give a sympathetic reader a chance. I suggest you find a magazine or ezine that you like to read and sub a section of one of your books to the editor. Even if they don't accept it, that process forces you to confront the deficiencies in your writing, at the very least. At best, you get a free critique.
Your skills need improving before you'll get much of a readership. I get that you don't have money to spend. But putting in the work is the only way to do what you want. That's what you get rewarded for, in the long run. Trust me on this. I'm a lazy bastard and it took ages for me to get it.


----------



## kunox (May 10, 2018)

so a magazine. hmmmm.. could you be more clear on the type/ I knew that you could put but short stories but not chapters  as for the difficulty of reading. I find enough people have said that for it to be a problem. Not that I haven't had people read through them and understand. so will be considering my options.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 10, 2018)

I think he has a point. He probably means any that accept book manuscripts. I hope you succeed but you need to look for books that can help with this list which I created myself:
Here's what I am asking of my little brother to check:
Due to the fact that I  fear that I might have made some minor mistakes, I need the sentences to be highlighted: if confusing, has missing words, repeats too much when less can be said to make the sentence clearer. Or if just plain confusing to follow. I want a near-perfect manuscript from these points of view. Awkward phrasing, diction, and syntax, are also important as is understanding the plot. (filter words)

Cohesive Writing: Why Concept Is Not Enough
[FONT=&Verdana]Jago, Carol

Simple & Direct
Barzun, Jacques

The New Oxford Guide to Writing
Kane, Thomas

[/FONT]Better Sentence Writing in 30 Minutes a Day (Better English)Campbell, Dianna

This is what I ordered to self-address my writing. My big brother will now be the only one to read my manuscripts. But this is what I have been reading or ordered and hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## kunox (May 10, 2018)

thank you both. I am looking for a magazine that will take already published works.
Edit... I hate to do this but I may have to give my books away to people on this website for critique.... interesting half step but it may work.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 10, 2018)

That could help but focus on the English, most editors don't accept stories even with a few glaring mistakes. While there may not be an exhaustive guide for any one person. Look for comments specifically mentioned about your English and address them. Blackstone was one of the ones to give me the feedback I needed to get the courage to write in English. Synch as well as jack of all trades who helped with helping me notice I needed to change it (both grammar and content). Not to mention encouragement from Chris Miller and Gohn even when things looked bleak for me in writing stories.


----------



## kunox (May 10, 2018)

have been focusing on that. It's ne reason I write. to improve.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 10, 2018)

I'll try to help if you post an excerpt on this website. You could post it in a section for beta-readers. I've seen ethereal one's whole novel which he posted in beta once. No need to give them away. I will once I learn more try to give feedback based on what I learn from writing. The books I mentioned have the advice I think I could use. Plus I think I am dyslexic. It's strange though when I can detect other people's errors but not my own. It's my sentence's syntax. Which I must be more conscious of the rules of the language. But kunox stay optimistic, you are not the only one with English problems here. So that's my advice. You could post it here, but beware the english needs to be fixed before posting and its a tough world. I know it since I would sometimes feel sad after all my efforts nothing worked.


----------



## kunox (May 10, 2018)

so I may just post the whole novels then.... not sure how to o that in a forum but will consider my options. ty.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 10, 2018)

I don't know either. I think what ethereal one did was post an attachment or link. Make a pdf of your story which should render your book not able to be copied. I could be wrong as I am not a computer geek. You could always ask him or someone else. Go to the beta section. To see if someone has posted their novel and ask how they did it. There are plenty of those there. But if not you should ask ethereal one. Send a message to him by pm.


----------



## kunox (May 10, 2018)

will do so.
edit:turns out i can't message him. the system can't find this person...


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 10, 2018)

Another thing is to make your file read-only on Microsoft word. I think it's possible to make it so that it cant be edited or copied. But I am not the right person to ask nor have I ever done this. An internet search should solve some of the questions and could probably give you answers. I've even seen passwords on files, but on itunes. There are many options, but again I don't know how. This should give you some ideas on what to do.


----------



## kunox (May 10, 2018)

r I could post a link to google drive hat makes it so they can note but noting else. thanks.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 10, 2018)

I think I confused him with ephemeral one. That should be closer to his name. But good that works too.


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2018)

kunox said:


> thank you both. I am looking for a magazine that will take already published works.
> Edit... I hate to do this but I may have to give my books away to people on this website for critique.... interesting half step but it may work.



You have misunderstood. But those exist as well. Write new material based on the stuff in the already-published books, but with much more clarity and direction and much less run-on sentences and gauzy improbability, send that stuff to editors. Make each chapter a story and learn to tell one that way. 
And lose the ego. It's just gonna be in your way.


----------



## kunox (May 10, 2018)

will consider.. I did a lot of research on fiction magazines this afternoon. so we will see.

edit: kind of like submitting to this....

https://www.sfsite.com/fsf/


or these two

http://www.fictioninc.com/submit/
http://www.thricefiction.com/submissions.html


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2018)

kunox said:


> will consider.. I did a lot of research on fiction magazines this afternoon. so we will see.
> 
> edit: kind of like submitting to this....
> 
> ...



Good luck with subbing to F&SF. I've had one piece bought by them in over a hundred subs. The second one is aiming pretty high as well. 

Try this, and try to learn to be objective about your work and assessing your chances. That's what I meant about the ego. Here's another treasure-trove.
Here.
Here.
Here.

All of these are way over your head but maybe you get lucky. I'll be the first to toast.


----------



## kunox (May 10, 2018)

last post on this... or now. wil be gathering the work I did to post it...

http://www.asimovs.com/contact-us/writers-guidelines/


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2018)

kunox said:


> last post on this... or now. wil be gathering the work I did to post it...
> 
> http://www.asimovs.com/contact-us/writers-guidelines/



So, realistic goals are completely out. I don't know why I bother sometimes.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

what do you mean. I am taking your suggestion but apparently that's  not the point. if it was you'd actually be patient and tell me why my goal you just gave me is unrealistic. I am only doing as you suggested but apparently that's not good enough to just take your advice.


----------



## bdcharles (May 11, 2018)

kunox said:


> what do you mean. I am taking your suggestion but apparently that's  not the point. if it was you'd actually be patient and tell me why my goal you just gave me is unrealistic. I am only doing as you suggested but apparently that's not good enough to just take your advice.



I think he means try submitting to the places on the actual list he sent, *here*.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

I was going to do that. most f them are not taking submissions right now and some I can't see whether are taking submissions.. I know i've checked. I am really considering going for the deep magic one but they are closed fr now.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

http://andromedaspaceways.com/submission-format-guidelines/


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

I am considering my options out of what he has shown me. the thing is he snaps t me for if I do... and he snaps at me if I don't.

in effect I am taking his suggestion from the list he gave me and he still snaps at me.

I don't know maybe the leading edge one. will be considering.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

Btw some of the stuff I listed I just want to subscribe to. Especially asmove magazine.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 11, 2018)

The odds are stacked against new writers, and the acceptance is rate is 1% or less, plus they must receive over 1000 manuscripts in asimov. It has to better compare to what Asimov publishes and be a good match with their magazine. I suggest leading edge.The point of this exercise is to get feedback from someone who works at the industry. I think moderan's comments are accurate. You need to plan a story chronologically,and you need to do it by the cause and effect of an incitng incident or any event in the story. Character is determined by incident supposedly. So if you get a rejection that says something about english being a problem, make an effort to purchase books.But remember compare you story to leading edge's requirements. Good magazines don't leave feedback unless you specifically submit to ones that do. Shimmer is one that does but you write science ficiton. Since leading edge is a university magazine try that. Sparks anthology always gives feedback. In fact I encourage submitting there even though all they pay is 20.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

Ty to you both. I just want to subscribe to asamov


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 11, 2018)

The reason it's a good idea to submit to a magazine is to confirm that the english mistakes need priority and need to be addressed Kunox. Hope this helps. You are the only one that can do this. You will be saving years time of frustrated effort. People need to be honest when they give you comments on grammar.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2018)

kunox said:


> I am considering my options out of what he has shown me. the thing is he snaps t me for if I do... and he snaps at me if I don't.
> 
> in effect I am taking his suggestion from the list he gave me and he still snaps at me.
> 
> I don't know maybe the leading edge one. will be considering.



I _did not and do not_ *snap* at you. Nor do I snipe. Your ego is so tender that you take everything as an assault instead of advice. You need to be able to consider the quality of your work realistically, and I submit humbly that you have not yet done so. You have real problems expressing yourself in coherent language (or in understanding plain English), above and beyond the issues with story construction, character composition, and maintaining pace.
This is reality, kunox. I have taken time from my life to read a good portion of your work, and have actually paid for the privilege. I am trying to help you the best way I know how. I give you, free of charge, advice from a professional writer who has been through the wars, and what you do is make excuses or complain or blame anyone except kunox for the sorry state of your letters.
Why is it unrealistic for you to submit to F&SF or Asimov's? Because you're not very good at the present moment. And that's the unvarnished truth, which seems to be more than you can handle, and that's been the crux of discussion so far. Realistic self-assessment doesn't occur. You don't actually take the advice you're given -- you twist it to mean what you want it to.
Subscribing would be good. I've subscribed to F&SF, Asimov's, and Analog for many years. Good reads. But you're not remotely ready to submit stories to those periodicals...or did my comment about selling three stories to that trio over almost 40 years not register? They are the apex of published SF/Fantasy and have a rotating stable of regulars, limited slots to fill, and an eye toward continued employment, which means excellent stories. Perhaps 1% of published genre authors find their way into those pages.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

dear moderan... I am following your instructions to the letter and you did snap on me even though you now don't admit it. as for blaming anybody but me. I do have problems which I am addressing. I said subscribing to asomov and writing for the zine son your list. maybe if you would read you would of got the many times I have stated that. as for having a problem taking advice. I on;y have a problem taking yours it would seem and that is because of the aggressive tone you seem to have taken with me... least we forget you have accused me of being a fraud on more than one time.

p.s. I am following your advice to the letter and you acusse me of not doing that. dude you just un-pleas able. i take galss house jut fine and others advise I have implemented.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

I'll submit to leading edge.  That's what I've plan to do this whole time. I want to subscribe to asimov....  Subscribe vs submit.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2018)

kunox said:


> dear moderan... I am following your instructions to the letter and you did snap on me even though you now don't admit it. as for blaming anybody but me. I do have problems which I am addressing. I said subscribing to asomov and writing for the zine son your list. maybe if you would read you would of got the many times I have stated that. as for having a problem taking advice. I on;y have a problem taking yours it would seem and that is because of the aggressive tone you seem to have taken with me... least we forget you have accused me of being a fraud on more than one time.
> 
> p.s. I am following your advice to the letter and you acusse me of not doing that. dude you just un-pleas able. i take galss house jut fine and others advise I have implemented.


Oh please. Tell me more.

Is it too much of a problem to use spell check or to edit your grammar? This is how you present yourself to the world, and you claim to be a writer, and offer your wares for sale to an unsuspecting audience on a professional basis.
That's misrepresentation at the very least. And it pollutes the waters that I work in, myself. People like you are why self-publishing gets a bad name. You have a chance to improve that, by putting in real work. I'd also suggest taking a writing course. I bet you could find one or more, free, online.
I've edited your commentary, so you can see what clear copy looks like (more or less. I didn't replace whole sentences or fragments):


> dear moderan... I am following your instructions to the letter, and you did snap on me, even though you now don't admit it. As for blaming anybody but me, I do have problems, which I am addressing. I said subscribing to Asimov's and writing for the 'zines on your list. Maybe if you would read you would have got the many times I have stated that. As for having a problem taking advice -- I only have a problem taking yours, it would seem, and that is because of the aggressive tone you seem to have taken with me... lest we forget you have accused me of being a fraud on more than one occasion.
> 
> p.s.
> I am following your advice to the letter and you accuse me of not doing that. Dude you are just un-pleasable. I take glasshouse just fine and I have implemented others. advice .



If you were following my advice to the letter you'd be looking for a periodical which features work similar to your own, on your level. That's what I said, and what I was talking about. And in fairly clear English. 
As far as 'being aggressive', not even. I'm being nice to you, with a side of goading you to 'show that a**hole that I can do this thing'. If there wasn't some kind of potential, I wouldn't bother. But you get persecution out of it, and that amuses the hell out of me. I have to struggle not to be snarky because you're so goddamn earnest and so barking up the wrong tree. It's like dealing with a dysfunctional tween.


----------



## Teddy Baird (May 11, 2018)

What you are being provided is constructive advice kunox and reading your posts does lend itself to someone who is not following the advice given

Not an attack, merely an observation. I joined this site to speak to fellow aspiring writers and have seen several of your posts, the previous poster is not attacking you


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

he sure has a funny way of showing it. especially with calling me a fraud.

there is no misrepresentations. I make no claims to quality.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

moderan
"If you were following my advice to the letter you'd be looking for a periodical which features work similar to your own, on your level. That's what I said, and what I was talking about. And in fairly clear English. "

me: I am even using the list of that you gave me. what more an you ask. moderan says I don't take advice and have problems with constructive criticism... it's on;y been his advice I've had problems taking so far. the glass house gave the exact same advice and I thanked him for it.

edit: This is not a problem with how I take advice. this is a problem with how moderan gives it.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

Theglasshouse said:


> I'll try to help if you post an excerpt on this website. You could post it in a section for beta-readers. I've seen ethereal one's whole novel which he posted in beta once. No need to give them away. I will once I learn more try to give feedback based on what I learn from writing. The books I mentioned have the advice I think I could use. Plus I think I am dyslexic. It's strange though when I can detect other people's errors but not my own. It's my sentence's syntax. Which I must be more conscious of the rules of the language. But kunox stay optimistic, you are not the only one with English problems here. So that's my advice. You could post it here, but beware the english needs to be fixed before posting and its a tough world. I know it since I would sometimes feel sad after all my efforts nothing worked.



see here is some advice I took. now they've taken it down for some reason but i posted my three books. see I am taking advice and doing it well.


----------



## Terry D (May 11, 2018)

kunox said:


> see here is some advice I took. now they've taken it down for some reason but i posted my three books. see I am taking advice and doing it well.



Your post was taken down because you did not post excerpts of your work for review. You posted links to locations outside of this site, something that is prohibited by the site's rules.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

Theglasshouse said:


> I'll try to help if you post an excerpt on this website. You could post it in a section for beta-readers. I've seen ethereal one's whole novel which he posted in beta once. No need to give them away. I will once I learn more try to give feedback based on what I learn from writing. The books I mentioned have the advice I think I could use. Plus I think I am dyslexic. It's strange though when I can detect other people's errors but not my own. It's my sentence's syntax. Which I must be more conscious of the rules of the language. But kunox stay optimistic, you are not the only one with English problems here. So that's my advice. You could post it here, but beware the english needs to be fixed before posting and its a tough world. I know it since I would sometimes feel sad after all my efforts nothing worked.



Fair enough...  Will do next time I post.


----------



## Teddy Baird (May 11, 2018)

We are here to advise and support, not attack. I have not seen moderan call you a fraud and if that happened it is not for public discussion. Based off of what I have seen, the advice given has been realistic and constructive.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 11, 2018)

The truth about why they are saying this followed by positive encouragement (my positive comments):

Moderan may sound harsh because it is the truth. You have yet to admit in your post you have a problem with your english and that you are trying at least by showing some evidence that you are trying to admit it and fix it. Isn't the truth often harsh? Because it could possibly be real when we think it is false. I think he complimented you. But this is about you trying everything in your power to learn your english. If you quote me it might sound out of context, but I remember I read a work of yours. Moderan gave the comments I couldn't give for the story I betaread of yours 3 months ago or so. To say it again: you need to learn how to write a story. He bought your book, if that isn't a positive sign of his attitude it is. He gave comments to you about it. The reason I haven't read the recent work is that I want you to try some solutions I was looking for myself. Think outside the box. You have more resources than you care to admit that I don't. I'm without a job, and I make an effort to correct my english by getting feedback by peers and research.

Do you know what happens when you don't try? People don't give feedback to your story. You keep making the same mistakes. There is a challenge here. I want to encourage and not discourage. But the truth is needed to encourage you yet discourages you. It's a problem of facing reality. Give it a try. I added you to my friends list, because we share that problem in common. You have the same diagnosis as me as well. So just so you know being who get published at those magazines are highly skilled. Try your hand at a short story.

Another thing a work that has a long length and has errors has more probabilities of not being read.


My recommendations to encourage you (some answers):

search for the books I listed to get started. Go to a writing center. Go to someone who is an english mayor. Go to a speech pathologist. Post your work in short bursts as in small bits by bits. You live in the USA, which is filled with specialists. Even a teacher can help you. Do you live near your school you attended from childhood? Go to a teacher and get a small tutoring service in special education.

The cheap solution:
books you can find on diction, sentence structure. Or recommended by a professional. Petition the library to borrow books on such topics, ask a librarian. 

Practice and exercises that can help with this that are included in the book. Look for these as these are the ones you need to embrace.

For the story problem (advice):
Others just write write and write. The simplest solution is to know the basics. What patterns can you see in a story, cause and effect. Plotting by cause and effect, how do you do this? You simply have to do it through trial and error. Read stories, that are the best in their class. Maybe since you like to write science fiction, look by popular books by science fiction book clubs that won hugo awards. Btw, I read craft books since I believe it can be useful for cause and effect but by people who teach classes. I have bought college textbooks on the subject.

Next advice:
write a short story. If you have got a foothold in the magazine industry. I don't think it's bad advice to then try a novel. These people are experts. I and other people are more likely to reply to a short story.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

kunox;2160004. as for blaming anybody but me. I do have problems which I am addressing. implemented.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> and by that I meant the problems you  described in your post. as for books I got some on grammar spelling and editing. i even got a humble bundle deal on scifi. at one point I asked a teacher to help me.I called different schools till I got one.latter she wound up to busy. signed u for the Georgia authors association sand joined their critique circles for awhile. a lot of this is advice i have already taken.... i have started writing shorter stories. I used to crank out was our hundred page books but the last one I done was 70-ish pages. so these are advice I have already started implementing. not all of it though. will be looking into
> some of the things you've said here. as for the calling me a fraud thing.. my point was you can catch more flies with honey rather than vinegar.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2018)

kunox said:


> he sure has a funny way of showing it. especially with calling me a fraud.
> 
> there is no misrepresentations. I make no claims to quality.



*By offering your work for sale you are making claims of quality*. 
This is the part that you don't understand. Until you can get that deep inside of you and understand the responsibility you bear by doing so, you aren't moving forward, and you'll be unable to understand where I'm coming from.
Do you not wish to put your best foot forward? Wish to make a good accounting of yourself? I have repeatedly challenged you to do so, as a goad to self-improvement, and you have not yet risen to the challenge. 
I'm not a bully, kunox. There's a reason why I stick my foot in your ass. I bet nobody else in your life does it, and that's why you think you can get by through skating. Could be wrong, but I doubt it. Am not here to laugh at you. But you're not ready for professional publication, and that's a fact. You need to apply yourself to the craft, to work harder than you ever did, _in order to be readable_. That means reading and writing and plenty of it, and directed activity instead of whatever it is you're doing right now. Once you have some tools, some kind of command of mood and theme and character and sentence structure and word flavor, _then you put the stuff out there_.



kunox said:


> and by that I meant the problems you described in your post. as for books I got some on grammar spelling and editing. i even got a humble bundle deal on scifi. at one point I asked a teacher to help me.I called different schools till I got one.latter she wound up to busy. signed u for the Georgia authors association sand joined their critique circles for awhile. a lot of this is advice i have already taken.... i have started writing shorter stories. I used to crank out was our hundred page books but the last one I done was 70-ish pages. so these are advice I have already started implementing. not all of it though. will be looking into
> some of the things you've said here. as for the calling me a fraud thing.. my point was you can catch more flies with honey rather than vinegar.



Get over yourself. I'm not going to kiss your ass.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

I can put stuff out there without being a fraud. I don't care whether you think I am or not r what claims you think i am making. heck.. kids on a side walk selling lemonade aren't called frauds just because they are not county time. so 
I will continue to sell my books irregardless.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2018)

"I don't care anymore!" He screams.

Okay, kunox. I'm done. You're beyond help.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

by not sugar coating things... do you mean take salt and rube it into the nearest inconvenient wound place because you may not "sugar coat things" but ythat isno licence to be corrosive acid ether. a little advice from to you.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

I am taking it so it is wanted.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2018)

kunox said:


> I can put stuff out there without being a fraud. I don't care whether you think I am or not r what claims you think i am making. heck.. kids on a side walk selling lemonade aren't called frauds just because they are not county time. so
> I will continue to sell my books irregardless.



You see, this is where you part from consensus reality.

By offering your work for sale, as I said previously, you are saying that it is of professional quality, because that is what people expect when they pay you money. You're not a child, and the world isn't your lemonade stand. 
When they read your things, and feel cheated by having paid you, they have been defrauded. I've had that experience. 

You are of course free to do whatever you wish, but it makes me vaguely sad that you can't see the point, and I don't have any more time to waste trying to get you off the pot. So you'll continue to foul your own nest with excuses and dysfunctional behaviors and wonder why you sold three books last year. I sold five thousand ebooks last year, kunox. I am paid for my writing every day of my life. One of us knows what we're talking about, and I submit that it isn't you.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 11, 2018)

This community is supportive. I hope you can find the support you need in this community. I plan to help you indirectly since my ideals are to help those who need it in writing. Kunox forget about talking about this until tomorrow. You know my opinion and I don't want you to think I am denying you any help, but I did ask for conditions. Silence is the best choice to exercise with people who disagree with you. I don't want you to feel bad. Ignore the opinions you don't like. Don't make enemies. People value friends, why make enemies in life especially if you take medicine like I have been doing? It sounds something I have tried to do ever since I met the wrong people in the wrong place and time. What is more important the community or personal feelings? Feelings are important don't get me wrong. But try to get along with others. I will exit this thread, hoping this is what you choose to do so because I don't like making enemies. It's clear you are angry. Because of my past, I don't believe in making enemies. Not that you are the enemy. I added you to my friend list to help you. (schizoaffective disorder is a mood disorder)(don't reply if you can't feel well). In a couple of hours, your mood will return to normal. This discussion has made people feel terrible. I know you have mood problems because of the disease you have that I have. Forget all this. It's not worth arguing over something that makes people angry. That's what I tell my father who has high blood pressure and for people who can't control their emotions. I stay quiet or leave the room and the problem does not exist. It needs more than one person.

I won't make new posts, please do the same for now. We need a level-headed headed discussion. But no one is ready right now. So if I were you forget about the person you think is causing the problems because sometimes it takes two people to make a problem. When I have a problem I tell people I left the room. We have different personalities, different things in conflict, pm me for any advice you want. The advice is free. No salt needed for the advice.

Btw my biggest enemy in life had made me change my philosophy. I hope this occurs. You have my support since I do have sympathy for people who have gone through similar experiences.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

moderan said:


> You see, this is where you part from consensus reality.
> 
> By offering your work for sale, as I said previously, you are saying that it is of professional quality, because that is what people expect when they pay you money. You're not a child, and the world isn't your lemonade stand.
> When they read your things, and feel cheated by having paid you, they have been defrauded. I've had that experience.
> ...



from what I m understanding harlequin romance novels are shit but they sell buy the truck load and their not considered frauds.


----------



## kunox (May 11, 2018)

Theglasshouse said:


> This community is supportive. I hope you can find the support you need in this community. I plan to help indirectly help you since my ideals are to help those who need it in writing. Kunox forget about talking about this until tomorrow. You know my opinion and I don't want you to think I am denying you any help, but I did ask for conditions. Silence is the best choice to exercise with people who disagree with you. I don't want you to feel bad. Ignore the opinions you don't like. Don't make enemies. People value friends, why make enemies in life especially if you take medicine like I have been doing? It sounds something I have tried to do ever since I met the wrong people in the wrong place and time. What is more important the community or personal feelings? Feelings are important don't get me wrong. But try to get along with others. I will exit this thread, hoping this is what you choose to do so because I don't like making enemies. It's clear you are angry. Because of my past, I don't believe in making enemies. Not that you are the enemy. I added you to my friend list to help you. (schizoaffective disorder is a mood disorder)(don't reply if you can't feel well). In a couple of hours, your mood will return to normal. This discussion has made people feel terrible. I know you have mood problems because of the disease you have that I have. Forget all this. It's not worth arguing over something that makes people angry. That's what I tell my father who has high blood pressure and who can't control their emotions. I stay quiet or leave the room and the problem does not exist. It needs more than one person.
> 
> I won't make new posts, please do the same for now. We need a level-headed headed discussion. But no one is ready right now. So if I were you forget about the person you think is causing the problems because sometimes it takes two people to make a problem. When I have a problem I tell people I left the room. We have different personalities, different things in conflict, pm me for any advice you want. The advice is free. No salt needed for the advice.
> 
> Btw my biggest enemy in life had made me change my philosophy. I hope this occurs. You have my support since I do have sympathy for people who have gone through similar experiences.


trying to.. I may have to turn off my computer for awhile and that sucks.


----------



## Terry D (May 11, 2018)

Enough bickering. Get back on topic.


----------

